# Advice Needed For New Residential Bid



## djhobbs1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Good Day,
I am requesting your help in my bidding process. I am new to the business and want to be as accurate as possible. The bid is for residential homes (driveways, sidewalk to porches, porches). The driveways are 10x90 and it is for 20-30 homes. 

If you could help that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

not sure where your from....
in southern nh I would get 
2-6-------------40-45
over 6 ---------double
12 +--------- ??????
mike


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

If the houses are together, you should be offering them a dicounted rate:yow!: because there is little to no travel time. If there is also a place to park a bobcat, that might be nice if you need to run a second truck at other accounts. You can typically rent a skid for $1k/month in the winter. A skid might be quick because the houses are so close and the machines can get into tight spaces and stack high if need be.
Thanks
James


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

*Hey Ironworks!*

I'm looking to restart a small residential plowing biz in So. NH and I'm not sure what to charge. I used to charge $20 for an average driveway, no salt or shovelling. That was four years ago. I would plow it once for $20, come back by and just clean it up a little if needed, open up the mailbox, hit the town plow windrow and so forth, included in the $20. If I had to actually plow it a second time it was another $20, but that was rare. A friend did it that way and advised me to, so thats the only way I know. I am interested in your way of doing it, but it might actually work out the same. I guess it's what they call "per push"? I know bigger towns people are getting $50 to $70 a push, but out here in the sticks its always lower. I'd like to get $40 a driveway, if people are willing to pay it, but I really dont know. I guess I'll have to call some ads in the paper to get estimates, see what guys are charging in my immediate area. One good thing is there are so many new houses built with nice easy paved driveways, and all wealthy (wealthier than me) city people used to paying a lot.


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 31, 2005)

*DetroitDan*

where in southern NH? Looking to increase coverage?


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

Here's the problem... (and I'm not bustin your balls, you said this is how you were advised to do it, it's the guy who told you to do it this way).... 

Guys out the plowin for nothin (20 per drive w/ return visits free), especially w/ gas prices going the way they are!

Every time i do a new estimate and the homeowner looks at me w/ disbelief sayin "my last guy did it for half that". And I tell them the same thing every time.... then why is he not doing it this year? 

If you have a legit biz and want to be profitable you have to charge for EVERY visit to every house... clearin the mailbox or whatever. TIME IS $$. 
3-6" $40, 7-9" $60, 9-12" $80, 12"+ $100. Shoveling extra. No if, and's or but's. 

The idea is multiple pushes if needed to keep up w/ accum, (be there b4 it gets deeper than 6", keeps people happy when they can get out whenever they want). But when conditions get bad and the route is taking 2, 3, 4x as long, you are still making money, not eating sh*t. 

I have to pay truck payments, I have to pay taxes, I have to pay liability, I have to pay employees, I have to pay my RENT! I'm not in this because I love the stress... I need to make money. :realmad: 

If you're gonna be in business... you need to THINK business. 

Whew... I got a little worked up there for a second... and it's only October!

Hope I helped someone out.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

jglandscaping said:


> If the houses are together, you should be offering them a dicounted rate:yow!: because there is little to no travel time.


Discounted rate??? WHY? This is your bread and butter!!

Are you getting a discounted rate from your insurance company, the gas station, the IRS? Does your oil company give you a discounted rate when they deliver to your neighbors house?

Way to cut your own throat!:waving:


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

jglandscaping said:


> If the houses are together, you should be offering them a dicounted rate:yow!: because there is little to no travel time.


I just read this over a couple more times.... you're joking, right?


----------



## njgreenkeeper (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with hoagie


----------



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

*give a discount*

He's probably not the only one giving a bid for the job. yeah, don't offer a discount. Doesn't really matter, because your gonna lose the bid to someone who has common sense.


----------

